# Where to find stocks for Ruger Red Label



## tharris73

I am having a hard time finding somewhere to order a stock for a Ruger Red Label 28 gauge.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## WTM45

Contact Ruger directly.  They have good customer service!
Call the Newport facility.
http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Corporate/C-Directory.html


----------



## Patchpusher

You can't order a stock from Ruger. Red Label stocks are factory fitted only. You will have to ship the complete shotgun back to them.  They will service the firearm and fit a new stock. The last one I sent to them took about 3 months to get back.


----------



## tharris73

Patchpusher,

Could you tell me how much Ruger charged?  Thanks.


----------



## Patchpusher

Ruger parts has the stock price at $192.50- Labor $50.00 -Return shipping $30.00- Your shipping $30-$50 depending on how you send it.


----------



## tharris73

Ok.  Thanks guys.  Ruger responded to my email to them, just so you know - here's what they said:

Response:
We can fit a new stock, butt stock (or &) forearm, the complete shotgun would have to come in to our Newport, N.H. Facility.

The price for the  parts,
Butt Stock = $ $ 275.00
Forearm = $ 126.50
Labor = $ 50.00
Shipping = $ 30.00

If this is something you would like to have done, you may contact us at (603)-865-2442 for any information, or send the complete shotgun in to us at:
Sturm Ruger, Inc.
411 Sunapee Street
Newport, N.H. 03773
attn: Service.


----------



## Patchpusher

Ruger should update their prices on their website. They list the buttstock at $192.50 and the forend at $86.75.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2

*ruger stock*

I have a ruger red label  12 ga. that the stock cracked  (very fine, thin crack) ruger replaced it and rhe forearm and had it back to me in three weeks, no charge!  Great customer service.


----------



## doublebarrel

tharris, i would try to find a used one. You could advertise on wanted section here and maybe doublegunshop.com. First just ask the question on doublegunshop forum and someone will give you a lead.Also try Shotgunworld.com.


----------



## michaeljt

What is wrong with the old stock and if it is complte would you be interested in selling it to help offset the cost of your replacement. I need one for a pattern forearm as well. I am trying to build up some patterns for a duplicator I am getting soon.


----------



## tharris73

doublebarrel,

Thanks for the info on those sites, but have decided to go a different direction and eventually just buy another 20 or 28 gauge.

michaeljt,

Sorry but not willing to sell stock as there is nothing wrong with it.  This gun has nice wood, its just the gun the wife shoots skeet with and she wanted a PINK shotgun (and really likes the Ruger) so I thought I might could get another set of stocks and Duracoat them pink while keeping the nice wood thats on it so I could change it back when I wanted.

Thanks to all.


----------

